# Commençal Händler in Baden-Württemberg



## marcy2002 (22. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich habe Interesse an einem Commencal Meta v4. Leider finde ich im Internet kein Ladengeschäft in Baden Württemberg, das Commencal Fahrräder anbietet.

Kennt jemand vielleicht einen Laden bei dem ich fündig werden könnte?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## sevens4 (23. Mai 2015)

Wird ja auch Online vertrieben. Deshalb findest Du es auch nicht in einem Bikegeschäft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

